# Tor Tor Tor Tor - schöne, spektakuläre, lustige Fußballtore



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)

Auch so ein Traditionsthread vom ehemaligen blauen Board den ich hier gerne wiederbeleben möchte.

⚽️⚽️⚽️⚽️

Es darf hier alles rein was was mit Fussballtoren oder auch kuriosen Nicht-Toren oder klasse Torwart Paraden zu tun hat, natürlich als Video. Egal ob Frauen- Männer- Profi- Amateur- oder Kinderfussball!!!

⚽️⚽️⚽️⚽️

Viel Spaß und ich hoffe ihr macht fleißig mit, Material gibt es ja zu Hauf 😁

⚽️⚽️⚽️⚽️

Ich beginne mal mit einem 3. Liga Hammergeschoss


KLICK ZUM TOR


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Aug. 2022)

https://www.xup.in/dl,75003254/jrgen_kobra_wegmann.mp4/


----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)

Kann ich mich als Bayernfan noch gut erinnern, schönes Ding


----------



## mr_solar (30 Aug. 2022)

Legendär: Das Eigentor von Tomislav Piplica.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Aug. 2022)

mr_solar schrieb:


> Legendär: Das Eigentor von Tomislav Piplica.


Was er dafür unter der Hand bekommen hat? Oder ist das eine ehrenrührige Unterstellung und er fordert mich zum Duell?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIQYuQDDKVs


----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)

Der schönste Fallrückzieher, das Jahrhundert Tor von 

Klaus Fischer


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Kann ich mich als Bayernfan noch gut erinnern, schönes Ding


Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass er mal bei den Bayern war . Ich hätte auf Bochum getippt, da hat er aber nie gespielt


----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)

Und hat sich eine deftige Watschn von Uli Stein eingefangen 

Patsch


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Aug. 2022)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzLAibg9A3o


----------



## xSeeYoux (30 Aug. 2022)

Eine meiner Lieblingsparaden von Rene Higuita


----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)

Sören Lerby

Michael Ballack


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2022)

*TOP 10 UNMÖGLICHE FUßBALLTORE*​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Aug. 2022)

https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDE5MTM3NTI5L0RpZV8xMF9wZWlubGljaHN0ZW5fRWlnZW50b3JlX2Rlcl9CdW5kZXNsaWdhLUdlc2NoaWNodGUubXA0Lw==




https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDE1NjM1NzIzLzMwMDU2NzAxMV8xMTgwNDUyNDQzMzE0NTdfODU2Mzg5MTAzODc2MDAzMTAwMF9uLm1wNC8=



Bei einigen hör ich die Kumpels im Wettbüro jubeln! "Er hat´s tatsächlich gemacht, der Teufelskerl! Jetzt wird abgesahnt."
www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH7427dpfXE


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Sören Lerby
> 
> Michael Ballack


Bei den beiden Hammerfreistößen würde mich die Geschwindigkeit interessieren!


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

*Bemerkenswerte Flugkurve



*​


----------



## TNT (31 Aug. 2022)

Für bemerkenswerte Flugkurven war auch

Roberto Carlos

berühmt 😁


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Aug. 2022)

https://sendvid.com/pdo3xi12 Reinhold Hintermaier


----------



## TNT (31 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Augenthaler


----------



## TNT (31 Aug. 2022)

Ein unglaubliches

NICHT-TOR

und natürlich 

Frank Mill


----------



## TNT (31 Aug. 2022)

Das Tor mit dem wohl besten Kommentator 🤣🤣🤣

Dennis Bergkamp

bei der WM 1998

Niederlande vs Argentinien


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Sep. 2022)

Sein berühmtestes Tor: https://nippyshare.com/v/34b2ba


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Sep. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> *TOP 10 UNMÖGLICHE FUßBALLTORE*​


Sieht eher nach Kampfsport aus: https://www.xup.in/dl,16698707/re_edit.mp4/



https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDEyOTYwNjI5L0RpZV8xMF9MdXN0aWdzdGVuX1RvcndhcnRmZWhsZXJfQWxsZXJfWmVpdGVuX2VkaXQubXA0Lw==


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Sep. 2022)

https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDEzOTIyNDYyL0VybGluZ19IYWFsYW5kXy1fQWxsXzExX0dvYWxzX19Bc3Npc3RzX2Zvcl9NYW5jaGVzdGVyX0NpdHlfU29fRmFyLm1wNC8=


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2022)

*Der GAGA Elfer von Neymar



*​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Sep. 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Der GAGA Elfer von Neymar*
> ​


Dafür gab´s für ihn hoffentlich einen Tritt in den Arsch vom Trainer und seinen Mitspielern.


----------



## TNT (5 Sep. 2022)

Zaza's 11er war noch schlimmer

ZAZA


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Zaza's 11er war noch schlimmer
> 
> ZAZA


www.youtube.com/watch?v=59aON39uDdw Perfekt imitiert.


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)

Wahnsinnskopfball von

Christiano Ronaldo

Super Vorbereitung von Lewa's Tor durch

Roadrunner MeepMeep Alphonso Davies


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Wahnsinnskopfball von
> 
> Christiano Ronaldo


Hab ich auch noch zwei Versionen von auf der Festplatte.




__





Ronaldo Scores Insane Goal With Giant Leap! Sampdoria 1 2 Juventus Top Moment Serie A TIM mp4


Ronaldo Scores Insane Goal With Giant Leap! Sampdoria 1 2 Juventus Top Moment Serie A TIM mp4




nippyshare.com








__





Goals That You Can't Imagine [720p] Ronaldo mp4


Goals That You Can't Imagine [720p] Ronaldo mp4




nippyshare.com





Und wie man ein Ronaldo wird: https://nippyshare.com/v/84ab15

Und der erste Ronaldo: https://nippyshare.com/v/963184


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2022)

*Champions League, Gruppenphase 2. Spieltag: ManCity - BVB 2:1



*

Erling Haaland mit dem Siegtor​


----------



## TNT (18 Sep. 2022)

1 - 7

7 Traumtore und der Alptraum für 🇧🇷


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> 1 - 7
> 
> 7 Traumtore und der Alptraum für 🇧🇷


Bayern-Star Dante zum Beispiel sagt der "Bild am Sonntag" über die "92 schlimmsten Minuten seines Lebens": "Zwei Jahre lang war ich derjenige, der in der Innenverteidigung des FC Bayern den Ton angegeben hat. Aber nach der WM haben einige angefangen, mir den Rücken zuzudrehen und nicht mehr so mit mir zu sprechen wie davor."

Sein Ansehen sei am Boden gewesen, obwohl er in den Jahren davor mit dem FC Bayern einiges geleistet habe, sagt der 31-Jährige. Er habe den fehlenden Respekt der Presse und einiger Personen gespürt, die sich über ihn lustig gemacht hätten. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Niederlage gegen Deutschland *das einzige WM-Spiel in Dantes Karriere* ist - bis zum Halbfinale wurde er nicht eingesetzt, und auch beim Spiel um Platz drei blieb er auf der Bank.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Sep. 2022)

https://nippyshare.com/v/90051b


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2022)

*Gelbe Karte im Vierer-Pack*



​


----------



## TNT (21 Sep. 2022)

Spart Zeit 🤣🤣


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2022)

*Deutschland - Ungarn 0:1



*​


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2022)

*...auch nicht schlecht !



*​


----------



## Kewababsta (25 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Ein unglaubliches
> 
> NICHT-TOR


Typischer Fall von Außenrisstblender.


----------



## Kewababsta (25 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Das Tor mit dem wohl besten Kommentator 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Dennis Bergkamp
> 
> ...


Der Moderator scheint ganz subtil darauf hinzuweisen daß der Torschütze Dennis Bergkamp heißt.


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2022)

*..hat was von "Yann Sommer" von Bor. M`Gladbach*​


----------



## Max100 (27 Sep. 2022)

Klaus «Auge» Augenthalers Weitschusstreffer wird Tor des Jahrzehnts​


----------



## TNT (27 Sep. 2022)

Gif


----------



## binfos (27 Sep. 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *...auch nicht schlecht !
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Respekt. Oder Zufall?


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2022)

​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Gif


Belohnung für die rücksichtsvolle Behandlung des Torwarts!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Sep. 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Heute um 05:25
> 
> ​


Heute um 05:25 Was sind denn das für Uhrzeiten, um sich im Internet rumzutreiben?


----------



## Max100 (30 Sep. 2022)

Die 10 dümmsten und lustigsten Fehlschüsse vorm leeren Tor.


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2022)

*Hannover 96 - Hamburger SV 1:2






Königsdörffers Siegtreffer in der Nachspielzeit (90+2)*​


----------



## Max100 (1 Okt. 2022)

Bin gespannt, ob der HSV es diesmal schafft.....


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Okt. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, ob der HSV es diesmal schafft.....


Den Abstieg in die dritte Liga?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Okt. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> Die 10 dümmsten und lustigsten Fehlschüsse vorm leeren Tor.


Wenn´s spielenscheidend war, dürfte man bis zum Lebensende Albträume deswegen haben.


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

*Werder Bremen - Bor.M`Gladbach 5 : 1



*

*Bremen macht 5 Buden, aber ein Gladbacher macht das Schönste *​


----------



## Max100 (2 Okt. 2022)

oja, da hatte Yann Sommer nichts zu lachen


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Okt. 2022)

https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDUwMDY4ODg1L1psYXRhbl9JYnJhaGltb3ZpY19CZXN0X0dvYWxzX0V2ZXJfX0VwaWNfR29hbHNfMV9IRC5tcDQv




Max100 schrieb:


> oja, da hatte Yann Sommer nichts zu lachen


Wenn man 100€ auf ein Eigentor zum 4:0 gesetzt hätte

Bei den tänzerischen Fähigkeiten wäre er auch ein Kandidat für "Let´s Dance": ZLATAN


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

*

*​


----------



## TNT (2 Okt. 2022)

So ein Vollpfosten!!! Hätte eh nicht gegolten da er einen Schritt zurückgemacht hat


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Okt. 2022)

Hattrick-Haaland


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> So ein Vollpfosten!!! Hätte eh nicht gegolten da er einen Schritt zurückgemacht hat


Gerechte Strafe für solche dämlichen Inszenierungen!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (5 Okt. 2022)

Torhüter Pannen


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Okt. 2022)

https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDMxMTc1MzA4L0dlcnJpdF9Ib2x0bWFubl8tX2JvY2h1bS1tYWluel8yMjA4MjAyMS5tcDQv


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Okt. 2022)

https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDE1MTExOTE3L2hhYWxhbmRfVmlkZW9fV29sZnNidXJnX19Eb3J0bXVuZC5fSGlnaGxpZ2h0c18oRnViYWxsLl9EZXV0c2NobGFuZC5fQnVuZGVzbGlnYSlfXzI0X0FwcmlsX19MaXZlVFYubXA0Lw==


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Okt. 2022)

Deutschland Portugal Em 2020 mp4


Deutschland Portugal Em 2020 mp4




nippyshare.com


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Okt. 2022)

https://nippyshare.com/v/a50447


https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDU2ODUwNzI0L1psYXRhbl9tYWNodF9zY2hvbl93aWVkZXJfWmxhdGFuLVNhY2hlbl9VZGluZXNlXy1fTWlsYW5fMTJfX1NlcmllX0FfX0RBWk5fSGlnaGxpZ2h0cy5ta3Yv







Gofile - Free file sharing and storage platform


Gofile is a free file sharing and storage platform. You can store and share your content of any type without any limit.




gofile.io


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

...das Tor ist nicht gegeben worden !!

*...aber warum nicht 

*
​


----------



## binfos (6 Okt. 2022)

Alternative wäre gewesen: Tor und Gelb gegen Torhüter.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Okt. 2022)

Wenn man mit ordentlich Schmackes draufhaut...ZLATAN


----------



## TNT (6 Okt. 2022)

Klarer Fall von *zu früh gefreut*






D44edce8c8ff58e92fa06528ef8f5e421870 mp4


D44edce8c8ff58e92fa06528ef8f5e421870 mp4




nippyshare.com


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Klarer Fall von *zu früh gefreut*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War das noch vor dem Videoschiedsrichter? Und was hat der Linienrichter da gerade gemacht Auf dem Smartphone geile Weiber angekuckt?





Ffsf mp4


Ffsf mp4




nippyshare.com


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2022)

*Borussia Dortmund - FC Bayern München 2 : 2



*


Ausgleich des BVB in Minute 90+5 durch Modeste




​


----------



## Max100 (10 Okt. 2022)

*Schiedsrichter Aytekin erklärt strittige Foul-Entscheidung*​*Dortmund Ein Foul von Dortmunds Jude Bellingham sorgt nach dem Topspiel gegen die Bayern weiter für Debatten. Was Schiedsrichter Deniz Aytekin zur Diskussionen über einen möglichen Platzverweis sagt.*
Schiedsrichter Deniz Aytekin hat bei den Diskussionen über einen möglichen Platzverweis für den Dortmunder Jude Bellingham im Spiel gegen Bayern München auf seinen Ermessensspielraum verwiesen. „Jude macht es nicht absichtlich, auch wenn es zum Kontakt kommt. Als Schiri überlegst du: Habe ich noch einen Restspielraum? Der war für mich vorhanden“, sagte der „Schiedsrichter des Jahres“ bei Sport 1.

Bellingham hatte den Bayern-Spieler Alphonso Davies kurz vor der Halbzeitpause mit dem Fuß am Kopf getroffen. Der kanadische Nationalspieler musste danach ins Krankenhaus gebracht werden.
Da der Dortmunder Bellingham bereits mit einer Gelben Karte belastet war, hätte Aytekin den englischen Nationalspieler vom Platz stellen müssen. „Einzeln ist das rein theoretisch eine Karte, aber im Spiel mit der Gesamtsituation“ gebe es Spielräume, die „man auch ab und zu mal nutzen“ müsse, sagte der 44-Jährige. „Ich verstehe absolut jeden Bayern-Fan, der die Situation isoliert betrachtet: Das ist eine Gelbe Karte.“
Bayern-Trainer Julian Nagelsmann zeigte dagegen überhaupt kein Verständnis. „Da gibt es nicht viel zu diskutieren. Er tritt ihm volle Kanne ins Gesicht. Das ist nicht Gelb, das ist eine Rote Karte“, hatte sich der Trainer beim TV-Sender Sky geäußert.
Zitat Ende

*Grade Bellingham, der jedes eigene oder gegnerische Foul reklamiert und Karten verlangt, ich frage mich was der VAR in dem Moment gemacht hat...
Das war insgesamt eine ganz miese Schiedsrichter-Leistung*


----------



## elcattivo0804 (10 Okt. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> *Schiedsrichter Aytekin erklärt strittige Foul-Entscheidung*​*Dortmund Ein Foul von Dortmunds Jude Bellingham sorgt nach dem Topspiel gegen die Bayern weiter für Debatten. Was Schiedsrichter Deniz Aytekin zur Diskussionen über einen möglichen Platzverweis sagt.*
> Schiedsrichter Deniz Aytekin hat bei den Diskussionen über einen möglichen Platzverweis für den Dortmunder Jude Bellingham im Spiel gegen Bayern München auf seinen Ermessensspielraum verwiesen. „Jude macht es nicht absichtlich, auch wenn es zum Kontakt kommt. Als Schiri überlegst du: Habe ich noch einen Restspielraum? Der war für mich vorhanden“, sagte der „Schiedsrichter des Jahres“ bei Sport 1.
> 
> Bellingham hatte den Bayern-Spieler Alphonso Davies kurz vor der Halbzeitpause mit dem Fuß am Kopf getroffen. Der kanadische Nationalspieler musste danach ins Krankenhaus gebracht werden.
> ...


Punkt 1: Was hat das mit diesem Thread zutun? Hier geht es um Tore.

Punkt 2: Ist es typisch wenn Bayern nicht gewinnt das dann immer der Schiedsrichter Schuld hat😂


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2022)

​


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2022)

​


----------



## TNT (12 Okt. 2022)

Der Unterschied zwischen Frauen und Männern???


Ich glaube nicht


----------



## Max100 (17 Okt. 2022)

Die BAYERN watschen Freiburg ab...

Klick mich


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Okt. 2022)

Kein Tor, aber trotzdem ein Volltreffer: https://streamja.com/o7w1k


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Okt. 2022)

Zlatan Taekwondo Tore


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Okt. 2022)

Mo Salah


----------



## TNT (17 Okt. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Kein Tor, aber trotzdem ein Volltreffer: https://streamja.com/o7w1k


Boing...


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Okt. 2022)

elcattivo0804 schrieb:


> Punkt 2: Ist es typisch wenn Bayern nicht gewinnt das dann immer der Schiedsrichter Schuld hat😂


----------



## TNT (22 Okt. 2022)

Für Frooooonck der heute sein Karriere Ende bekannt gegeben hat 


*tout le meilleur Franck  *


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Für Frooooonck der heute sein Karriere Ende bekannt gegeben hat


Als Vorbereiter für seinen Spezi: https://www.xup.in/dl,17975652/Arjen_Robbens_fantastic_volley_kick_against_ManUtd._1080p.mp4/


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Okt. 2022)

Gregor Kobel wurde gestern im "Fantalk" gelobt: https://gofile.io/d/ZyLNRR

Messi & Mbappé


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Okt. 2022)

Barcelona - Bayern 0:3


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Nov. 2022)

Sporting V Frankfurt (1 2) mp4


Sporting V Frankfurt (1 2) mp4




nippyshare.com


----------



## TNT (6 Nov. 2022)

A2df67c99c6630a1de8f56ab05c2ace06537 mp4


A2df67c99c6630a1de8f56ab05c2ace06537 mp4




nippyshare.com





Ein geiles Ding


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2022)

*13. Spieltag: Borussia Dortmund - VfL Bochum 3:0
Doppelpacker Youssoufa Moukoko (Mouki)



*​


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2022)

*...aus dem gleichen Spiel:

Die "Grätschen SaniTÄTER"


*
​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Nov. 2022)

Ich dachte, der ist schon in Rente.
Poldi


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Nov. 2022)

Toni Kroos


----------



## TNT (11 Nov. 2022)

Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass das mit Sicherheit das schönste Tor im bisherigen Thread ist





__





A9e165f3db46850ff2c22f5e06fffdfc5532 mp4


A9e165f3db46850ff2c22f5e06fffdfc5532 mp4




nippyshare.com


----------



## TNT (12 Nov. 2022)

GIF



​


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass das mit Sicherheit das schönste Tor im bisherigen Thread ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...aber HUNDERTPROZENTIG !!!


----------



## Marco2 (14 Nov. 2022)

*Das "Nicht"-Tor des Monats



*

Sargis Adamyan (1.FC Köln) im Spiel gegen Hertha BSC​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Nov. 2022)

https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDU0ODA2OTMxL0FyZ2VudGluYV92cy5fU2F1ZGlfQXJhYmlhX0hpZ2hsaWdodHNfLV8yMDIyX0ZJRkFfV29ybGRfQ3VwX2VkaXQubXA0Lw==




https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDI1ODgzMDE4L1JlYWN0aW9uc19hZnRlcl9TYXVkaV9BcmFiaWFfYmVhdHNfQXJnZW50aW5hXyh2aWRlbylfLV9JdGVtRi5tcDQv


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Nov. 2022)

https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDgzNzIzMjMyL19nb2xfeWFwZmlsZXMucnUubXA0Lm1wNC8=




https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDEwOTI3MDc2L0JyYXppbF92X1NlcmJpYV8oR3JvdXBfRylfLV9IaWdobGlnaHRzXy1fRklGQV9Xb3JsZF9DdXBfMjAyMl8tX0ludmlkaW91cy5tcDQv


----------



## Marco2 (26 Nov. 2022)

*WM 2022: Brasilien - Serbien 2:0


*​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Nov. 2022)

Sieht auch ein bisschen nach Kampfsport aus.


----------



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2022)

*WM 2022: Spanien - Deutschland 1:1



*
Niclas Füllkrug (SV Werder Bremen) humorlos zum 1:1​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Nov. 2022)

https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDE3ODE3NDYxL0hJR0hMSUdIVFNfR2VybWFueV9rZWVwX3RoZWlyX2hvcGVzX2FsaXZlX3dpdGhfYV9kcmF3X2FnYWlucy5tcDQv


----------



## TNT (28 Nov. 2022)

Herrlich wie er Bambi den Ball vom Fuß klaut 😅


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Nov. 2022)

Einer der spektakulärsten Spieler: RONALDO I





Gofile - Free file sharing and storage platform


Gofile is a free file sharing and storage platform. You can store and share your content of any type without any limit.




gofile.io


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Herrlich wie er Bambi den Ball vom Fuß klaut 😅


Ist auch der Spitzname von Christina Luft.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Nov. 2022)

https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDc3OTExOTUwL0thbWVydW5fLV9TZXJiaWVuX1dNXzIwMjIubXA0Lw==


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Dez. 2022)

Volltreffer





Eto´o Wm Katar 2022 mp4


Eto´o Wm Katar 2022 mp4




nippyshare.com


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Dez. 2022)

Freistoß Niederlande


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Dez. 2022)

Argentinien – Kroatien


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Dez. 2022)

Sinisa Mihajlovic​


----------



## Max100 (18 Dez. 2022)

Aus der eigenen Hälfte: Mega-Traumtor von Lukas Podolski


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Dez. 2022)

Pele -Top 10 Impossible Goals Ever


LIKE ⁞ SHARE ⁞ SUBSCRIBEPele -Top 10 Impossible Goals Ever♫⁞ https://youtu.be/vDLYGIhedpI#pele #pele_best_goals #pele_amazing_goals




www.youtube.com


----------

